# Ipswich Borough Council Cemetery



## hamishsfriend (May 2, 2011)

The municipal cemetery in Ipswich comprises the Old Cemetery, the New Cemetery and the Lawn Cemetery. The Old Cemetery is a traditional Victorian style cemetery which opened in 1855. In 1995 it was classed as a conservation area which includes the buildings, memorials and natural habitat, by the Conservation Advisory Panel. Since then, the New and Lawn cemeteries have also received similar status and in 2001 all three were added to the English Heritage Register of Parks & Gardens of Special Historic Interest. In 2009 the Old, New and Lawn cemetery were awarded Grade II listed status. 







The extensive Old Cemetery is spread out over undulating ground and traversed by a number of tracks, most of which are accessible by car. The paths are used by walkers, often taking along their dogs which are allowed provided they are being kept on a lead.































The Old Cemetery has specific areas that are designated for different beliefs such as Muslim, Jewish, Quaker, CoE and Non-conformist. The Jewish plot is small and has its own (locked) entrance off Cemetery Road. It is, however, freely accessible from within the cemetery.






The Non-conformist graves occupy a hillside where wild flowers are growing.






The Muslim section can be found to the south-east of the WWI war graves plot.











Headstones commemorating soldiers can be found outwith the designated war graves plots, dotted about amongst the other graves in this vast cemetery.
















There are a number of Victorian monuments, albeit nothing spectacular.
















An unusual cast iron headstone.






Masonic symbols


----------



## Alansworld (May 2, 2011)

Looks nice. I can't resist a good cemetery. Nice pics.


----------



## Vertex (May 2, 2011)

Nice and thorough. Enjoyed that!


----------



## BFG316 (May 7, 2011)

Great photos! Especially liked the Masonic headstone!


----------



## 32nd_Degree (May 26, 2011)

BFG316 said:


> Great photos! Especially liked the Masonic headstone!



Over here it signifies a FC


----------



## hamishsfriend (May 26, 2011)

32nd_Degree said:


> Over here it signifies a FC



Thanks, that's interesting. I've just trawled the internet and now know that FC stands for the Masonic title of Fellow Craft (2nd degree).


----------



## night crawler (May 26, 2011)

Good place to look round though I'm supprised the RFC headstone has sunk so quickly.


----------



## 32nd_Degree (May 28, 2011)

hamishsfriend said:


> Thanks, that's interesting. I've just trawled the internet and now know that FC stands for the Masonic title of Fellow Craft (2nd degree).



Sorry for not explaining it further before I posted Your photos are very sharp and detailed oriented. We don't have cemeteries like this in Arizona. All flat markers and the occasional poured concrete mausoleum. I suppose it's a cultural thing, sort of like, "Right. He's dead, then. Coffee anyone?"


----------

